# Grappa Raisins



## Floridagirl (Sep 17, 2005)

*Grappa Raisins*​1 bottle grappa
250g / 8 3/4 oz  raisins
250g / 8 3/4 oz  currants
100g / 3 1/3 oz brown rock candy

Wash the raisins and currants, let them drain well.
Together with the rock candy put the raisins and currants in a 
pot/jar with a well closing lid. Fill in the grappa, put on the lid and let rest for 1 week. Serve with ice cream, desserts etc.​


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 17, 2005)

Sounds wonderful!  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 18, 2005)

The one and only time I ever had grappa was at the home of a retired couple from NY who lived in the same apt. complex as newly married HH and me in St. Pete.  They took a parental interest in us and invited us over for dinner (he was a former chef), and they served grappa at the end of the meal.  Whoo, hoo!  I bet these raisins are killer.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 18, 2005)

What a neat twist on the classic rum and raisin combo - thanks for sharing this idea Floridagirl. I could see it working well with Christams puddings.


----------

